# Has anyone used Hylands Nerve Tonic while nursing?



## Athora80 (Apr 1, 2011)

Does anyone know if Hylands Nerve Tonic is safe while nursing? Has anyone used it? I read that homeopathy isn't much to worry about while nursing but I want to be sure. Thanks.


----------

